# Khorne Chosen Terminators on Bloodcrushers!



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

It has been some time since I start working on my own stuff. But here goes.

Imagine the beefiest termies with huge chaos bear pelts and HUGE chainaxes with massive ego riding on the baddest Chaos steed.

Now see this.







They see me rollin, dey hatin.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

You may get a lot of flak for this. 

Shame, there are Fluff Nazis everywhere...

I love them though. They look fucking brillliant, and clearly a LOT of effort went in there. +Rep.


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

they look awesome


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

pfft. who cares if it would actually happen or not.. they are super mega double awesome.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm with Az on this, i dont care if that would or could happen they are a whole load of awesome.
Can't wait to see them painted.
+rep


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

write up a legendary apoc formation for them

are there more shots/individual shots of them?

~O


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

These guys would fuck shit up. Can't wait to see them painted
+ rep for making such beautiful models


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

That is a very neat idea!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Its wrong, unholy, pointy and just AWESOME! I love it. Ta hell with fluff when you are rolling that kind of greatness. + rep. :victory:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very skilled work.

Must steal your talent.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Dave. Exceptional conversions! I am going to find a way to sneak into your brain and steal a little of that for myself. + rep for an awesome idea and excellent conversion work!


----------



## Edges (Aug 26, 2010)

For models like that you can make your own fluff!

+Rep


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Fluff is not everything in this hobby, despite the afore mentioned Fluff Nazis.
Excellent idea and excellent models.
+Rep
Get painting 

SGMAlice


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Am I the only one that doesn't see this as unfluffy? There's Chaos Knights that ride Bloodcrushers in Fantasy, why can't there be Chaos Terminators riding Bloodcrushers in 40k?

All that aside it's an excellent homage to my/our patron!

+REP FOR THE BLOOD GOD! GREEN SQUARES FOR THE SKULL THRONE!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Their name is not "bloodcrushers" They're Juggernauts. Bloodcrushers are the cavalry consisting of a bloodletter riding a juggernaut.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Scathainn said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't see this as unfluffy? There's Chaos Knights that ride Bloodcrushers in Fantasy, why can't there be Chaos Terminators riding Bloodcrushers in 40k?
> 
> All that aside it's an excellent homage to my/our patron!
> 
> +REP FOR THE BLOOD GOD! GREEN SQUARES FOR THE SKULL THRONE!


I consider fluff a sandbox to play in - I merely said some would disagree...especially since they are clearly designed to be used with the Space Wolves Codex.

A lot of people are scathing of playing Chaos Marines with other Codexes, even though some allow you to better represent certain Legions, and be more competitive.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those are fucking awesome. The GS work and the poses are excellent, and the very idea is so wrong it's right. Mind you, considering a certain thread bubbling away in General 40k, there will be people who will _nearly_ refuse to play against them.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

As a Fluff fiend I have a few words to say...

Those things are IMMENSE

Chaos lords can ride juggers so why not chosen?


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey how did you do the legs? Terminator legs on a juggernaught is awesome and I would like to do something like that my self as yesterday I just finished the legs for my chaos lord on juggernaught and he could use a retinue. I don't like the cape's though but I have never really liked bear skins that much. Mainly GOOD JOB and + rep


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I beeing a fluff practitioner (fluff nazi not, if i see it as unfluffy, i can argue to a point but i often stop if they argue back becouse they wont see the truth, moving along.)

Fluff for these guys.
The host of khorne had been gathered upon the battlefield. The success of the world eaters (or your chapter) had been great and the slaughter of thousands of imperial guards defending their pitiful planet had pleased the great lord of slaughter greatly.

The blood ran like rivers, the skulls were piled as mountains and the chant of the chosens of khorne was enough.
Enough for khornes minions to be summoned to the fields of slaughter, bloodletters, bloodcrushers and even soul grinders.

The deamon host relished upon the victims of the bloodshed and when they saw who had brought it, they relished that too.

All skulls and all blood was to be offered to khorne, no matter whom it was!
The battle raged when all the servants of khorne fought only for the glory of khorne and the battle raged for 8 days.

The chaos space marines came victorious out of the conflict, having litterally beaten the deamons into submission, the slaughter would begin anew.

The chosen terminators personally commandering the juggernauts of the bloodcrushers, whos riders no longer existed.


Or something like that, just to give an idea, it's totally plausible scenario actually, and wicked sculpts too, nice!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Legal or not, I would definitely play someone who field something so extraordinary and fresh. At the end of the day, the rules are just a starting point and is reference only... if you field that unit, as long as the points and special rules are prespecified, I wouldn't have any problems...... I'm a conversion retard and stick to stock models and just focus on the painting aspect.... but why should that stop anyone else who's passionate with 40K to field some cool shit? 

I would even play a guy who fields a Blood Thirster w/ two Juggernauts on each foot...... riding them like roller skates.... as long as the points justifies it..... lol


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

lol thx guys.

They are not really a playing piece, merely for display.

As for how I place the termies on the juggernauts, the legs are wide enough to fit the juggernaut's body. I just sculpted the saddle to fill the gaps.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

as I said in the PM,
" so sick.. how can i NOT rep this !!"


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Did you have to do much conversion work on the legs or did they pretty much go straight on? From what I can see this is a seamless conversion and they look right at home there. Truly outstanding work. So much better than my bezerkers on juggernoughts. Rep for the rep god.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Fluff- followers of Khorne who have managed to 'tame' a Juggernaut, nothing unfluffy about it and I should know...

So what if you were to use the SW Codex? You've come up with a great idea and the SW Codex is the only one you can use that allows it in game.

I object to people who want to do, for example, a Blood Ravens army by using the BA Codex- now that has nothing to do with fluff and everything to do with the fact they want to use the BA stuff without making a Blood Angels (or Successor) force.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> I object to people who want to do, for example, a Blood Ravens army by using the BA Codex- now that has nothing to do with fluff and everything to do with the fact they want to use the BA stuff without making a Blood Angels (or Successor) force.


I disagree. Those Spess Mehreens need to defen da honna of da Empra, and the best way to do that is army-wide FnP and Furious Charge.

(Or, at least - the Blood Ravens are no more or less well represented by BA than by regular SM)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> (Or, at least - the Blood Ravens are no more or less well represented by BA than by regular SM)


That statement was incorrect but anyway...

I gotta say, after realising I hadn't commented on the models themselves, that they look really kick-ass. The size of Terminators actually complements the Juggernaut's bulk far more than a Bloodletter does and the way you've posed them makes it seem far less like a conversion than it does a model you'd buy with all those parts included.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats an excellent conversion.

I can't wait to see them painted.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

To be honest if someone showed up with of these I would just let them pay the points for juggernauts for their terminators. This definately goes in the cool book.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

If I remembers correctly, there used to be an old model with a CSM Champion who rode on Juggernaughts (another old term for Bloodcrushers) so why not this? :biggrin:


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing conversions, and they just look bad ass, +rep and hope to see them painted soon!


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

COOL! I wanted to make the same thing with I wanted to start CSM


----------



## TempusCorvus (Mar 2, 2010)

Amazing. Seriously, those look awesome, and Khorne would be pleased.
And you want fluff?

_And lo, one day a Terminator who fought in the name of the Blood God looked at one of the mighty Bloodcrushers. He then turned to his brothers, and spake, saying,_

"I SWEAR TO YOU, BROTHERS, THAT I WILL RIDE ONE OF THOSE [expletive deleted]ERS. WHO IS WITH ME?"

_And there was much shouting and cheering of agreement. And Khorne beheld this, and he spoke, saying,_

*"SUCH AN IDEA HAS THE POTENTIAL FOR MUCH BLOODSHED. AND IT IS MOST BADASS. I GRANT YE THESE BLOODCRUSHERS. NOW GO SHOW THAT SLAANESHI [expletive deleted] DOOMRIDER WHO'S BOSS."*

_And there was much rejoicing._


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I love the one base.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Finally got the time to start on the Termies on Juggies.

WIP (Skull base and Juggernaut is done, working on the riders next)


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome! Great job on the juggernauts.

This is probably one of the most badass things I have witnessed. Ever.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Mrchaos said:


> Finally got the time to start on the Termies on Juggies.
> 
> WIP (Skull base and Juggernaut is done, working on the riders next)


I really like that you ended up putting all three on the resin bases...it gives them added character. Really excellent conversion and painting.

Doc


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Amazing! Do I sense a world eaters battle cry about to appear?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll have three please 

Btw where did you get the bases from?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Wounder full effort, to bad it will go to waste largely do to the only place to use them openly would be in apocalypse.

100 pts each seems fare for general use? Or does it?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Forming up nicely on the Juggers.

Look forward to seeing them all finished.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

They are really well done. The only thing about them that seems off, is the guy holding the banner with a powerfist. It looks awkward, and would't work well.

Otherwise as has been said, the greenstuff work is spot on, and they all look boss!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

amazing! can not wait to see them done 100%


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

These are fantastic -- great job with the painting as well as converting. Can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Two words: Absolutely Gorgeous


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

These are several metric shit tonnes of awesome 

Seriously good work mate. Superb conversion work on those Terminator's and the bases really complete the models

+rep to you


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Blood for the Blood God! Skulls for the Skull Throne!


































And they are done.

Here's a sneak peak of what's next. It's a ==deleted by the Inquisiton=== I'm sure you will like it.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate these look superb!!! I love the double headed chain axes especially!

+REP

Rev


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

These are the definition of BADASS!

+rep


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

they look amazing


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Sickeningly Good..

FFX


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I dont even know what to say. Those are fucking awesome. 

What makes me laugh though is somewhere out there is a fluff nazi building so much nerd rage right now.lolJK

Reall I love what you did.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Ha, well, there's a lot of room for revision in the fluff. Who's to say your Chosen aren't just that badass? After all badassery overwrites logic!


----------



## RocketOgre (Jun 3, 2011)

repped, subscribed, awesome. So awesome you may convince me to pick up a CSM codex and abandon my dedication to the emperor :grin:


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I think I just died and added my skull to the skull throne.

Fucking amazing. +Rep


----------

